# RIP Cinnamon



## WestCoast (Jan 25, 2013)

My sweet little Cinnamon just passed away  I'm so sad right now that she did not get to enjoy and live a long life, she had a wonderful home to go to with her sister. I wish I would have known to take her in to the vet days ago, maybe she could have been saved. Everything was fine except her voice. So anyone out there if your cockatiel loses it's voice or it's voice changes, take it to the vet asap, this is not normal and there is a reason it's happening to your sweet bird.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

so sorry for you  
rip Cinnamon.


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

Just rest peacefully knowing you gave her the best life you could. I'm sure she appreciated it.

I'm so very sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Cinnamon

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry
Rip little Cinnamon


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

R.I.P Cinnamon


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Very sad. I'm very sorry for your loss of Cinnamon.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Fly free, little Cinnamon. I'm so terribly sorry for your loss!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Cinnamon,may she rest in peace and she will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge to be reunited with you forever someday,never to be parted again.:frown:


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your loss.


----------



## SarahAviary (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

RIP Cinnamon
Fly free baby.
Stay strong WestCoast.


----------

